# Touches Powerbook qui se détachent



## kolem (31 Mars 2006)

Tout est dans le titre...
J'ai une touche qui se détache sur mon Powerbook, en fait, elle est à moitié détachée ca fait comme une une porte ou une trappe qui s'ouvre.
Comment faire pour la remettre ?
J'ai l'impression qu'il y a un mécanisme.


----------



## doc (4 Avril 2006)

http://www.sterpin.net/claviertip.htm

mais j'ai déjà vu aussi quelques chose sur powerbook.fr

c'est un sacré casse tête ces touches ....


----------



## Jec (5 Avril 2006)

SAlut , J'ai le même problème sur la touche shift de mon vieux pb ... sans faire le gros bûcheron, j'appuie dessus et un clip se fait entendre. Elle ressort de temps en temps par contre .. sinon ça fonctionne parfaitement !! 

mais attention... doigté doigté !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Avril 2006)

tiens ce fil me fait penser à....

Nico ??  :rateau: *

 (* :   mais :hein:   quand même hein !...)


----------



## Powerboobook HD (9 Avril 2006)

Je faisais le ménage, mon Powerbook étant à la lumière j'ai vu à quel point il était poussièreux, j'ai baissé à fond la puissance de l'aspirateur et je commence à aspirer toute cette poussière, sur le clavier entre autre, et paf!!!! Une touche avalé!!!!!!
En faite c'est assez simple à remettre, mais c'est vrai,c'est assez casse-tête, car la touche et attacher en quatre points et il y a une petite tige en metal qui vient se glissé dans deux troux, moi c'était la touche shift coté droit:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rose: :rose:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Avril 2006)

Bon, ça y est, ma touche tab vient de prendre définitivement sa retraite... ptain fait ch....   :hein: 

NICOooooooooo !!!? :sleep:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Avril 2006)

allo ? ... mackie ?


----------

